

Say goodbye to IKEA (video) - zoudini
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAa6bOWB8qY

======
jamesbritt
IKEA is about much more than simply ( if at all) saving space. Their stuff is
relatively inexpensive and easy to assemble. The resourcefurniture.com site
makes me "request a quote" when I try to see what stuff costs.

Looking over some of the offerings on the Web site, I much prefer the IKEA
aesthetic. And IKEA has seriously kick-ass cinnamon buns.

IKEAFTW.

~~~
pedalpete
furthermore, i suspect IKEA can get some great ideas from this sort of thing,
and they've got the mass distribution.

~~~
zoudini
I didn't mean to hate on IKEA. It'd be awesome if they adapted/improved on
some of these designs.

------
mattdonahoe
Great video, bad link title.

~~~
zoudini
yea I know, I was in a rush and I didn't want to give the impression that I
was astroturfing with a title like "Resource Furniture: Awesome space saving
furniture"

